# Mercedes Sprintshift gearbox problem(s)



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all, 

Just bought a used Eura Mobil 716HB on a Mercedes 416 Chassis. On my drive back from Mids to Manchester around 100 miles, twice the gerabox kicked out and stalled showing a flasing alternate "F" / "1" Fault. 

I have searched the net and the forums but unable to find any information. The vehicle is Booked in to a local MB workshop but not for 2 weeks. 

Has anyone had any similar problems? 

Trev


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi Trev,

You could try searching or even posting in the forums on here - http://forums.mercedesclub.org.uk/index.php There is a Technical/Drivetrain section. Looks to be fairly heavily subscribed so there is likely to be someone who understands the MB fault codes.

Apologies if you've already been there.

Nobby


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi ,

in Germany exist a forum over Sprinter and VW LT chassis owners :
if you can read some german, maybe a help...:

http://www.2yoo.de/dr/sprinter/

for info,

duc


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sprintshift Problem*

Hello all,

Thanks for the replies.

It seems there are many German forums on the web for Merc Sprinters, sadly one of things I will never get to grips with beisdes Chinese Writing is Deutch !

The saga goes thus so far.

Auto/Sprintshift Box Stalls Engine - "F/F+1" Alternates in Display on das panel.

Monday 11th December for Took Motorhome onto XXXXXXXX Mercedes-Benz (was Dodman Read) for the night shift too look at it.

Tuesday Morning 12th I called to collect "we did not have time to look at it, we shall do it tonight", no problem I will call back tommorow

Wednesday Morning 13th, XXXXXXXX MB rang me to say they could not get the vehicle started overnight to drive into workshop as I had set the alarm or immobiliser and took the transponder with me. Despite my explanation that the only immobiliser on the van is the standard one in the MB key and that the alarm does not work (and in any case the fob is on the key they have) they asked me to call round with a spare key. After a few moments thought, I rang back and explained to the Mercedes Trained Techncician at the Mercedes-Benz owned UK garage that this is a Sprintshift, Have you pressed the brake pedal before turning the ignition key, I asked? as it will not staert if it is in gear.

Weds cont,.............. within 2 minutes my phone rang with the news that vand now starts. We will look at it tonight I was told.

Thursday 14th December. Called to Garage as per arrangement and was told that the Relay had tot be replaced and after a 9 mile test run the truck is fine.

Thursday Cont..... after driving 500 yards or so from the forecourt of MB xxxxxxxxx, yes you got it F/F1 flashes on Dash. One phone call to the garage asssures me that around £500 + Fitting + VAT and five day wait for a new ECU chassis number ordred unit from Germany will put me on the safe road again.
I think NOT, a call to an old mate pust me in touch with *another large merc dealer* in the NW.

Friday 15th 7am Sharp I drop the van at *another large merc dealer* for a Service and attention to gearbox. Sevearl calls later and the Service has been done and it needs to come back for a "Clucth Control Sensor". How much is this I ask "its under warranty comes the reply" no its 3 &1/2 years old I state, "oh in that case We will have to price it for you. After me calling several times and suggesting MB UK should contribute I have the response that MB UK cannot cotribute as it is classed as an Import. However we can do the work but the gearbox will need to come out and the Price is around - yes you guessed it £500 + VAT

Friday 15th Dec 7:30pm. I walk into the compound with around at least a million or 2 £'s worth of trucks at *Another large merc dealer*, eneter into the workshop, bloke in overalls, who has never met me working the nightshift says "yes mate" I tell bloke in overalls as I did not know his name and he never asked mine or questioned who I was, or had I any ID, or confirmed that my collection was in order just handed me the keys and said " I don,t know where its is but it will be in the yard somewhere, see you"

I then left the yard without paying my bill, with what just happens to be my van as luck happens !

I will pay my bill, but doubt I will be going back for te CPS


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sprintshift Problem*

Hello all,

Thanks for the replies.

It seems there are many German forums on the web for Merc Sprinters, sadly one of things I will never get to grips with beisdes Chinese Writing is Deutch !

The saga goes thus so far.

Auto/Sprintshift Box Stalls Engine - "F/F+1" Alternates in Display on das panel.

Monday 11th December for Took Motorhome onto XXXXXXX Mercedes-Benz (was Dodman Read) for the night shift too look at it.

Tuesday Morning 12th I called to collect "we did not have time to look at it, we shall do it tonight", no problem I will call back tommorow

Wednesday Morning 13th, XXXXXXXX MB rang me to say they could not get the vehicle started overnight to drive into workshop as I had set the alarm or immobiliser and took the transponder with me. Despite my explanation that the only immobiliser on the van is the standard one in the MB key and that the alarm does not work (and in any case the fob is on the key they have) they asked me to call round with a spare key. After a few moments thought, I rang back and explained to the Mercedes Trained Techncician at the Mercedes-Benz owned UK garage that this is a Sprintshift, Have you pressed the brake pedal before turning the ignition key, I asked? as it will not staert if it is in gear.

Weds cont,.............. within 2 minutes my phone rang with the news that van now starts. We will look at it tonight I was told.

Thursday 14th December. Called to Garage as per arrangement and was told that the Relay had tot be replaced and after a 9 mile test run the truck is fine.

Thursday Cont..... after driving 500 yards or so from the forecourt of MB XXXXXXXX yes you got it F/F1 flashes on Dash. One phone call to the garage asssures me that around £500 + Fitting + VAT and five day wait for a new ECU chassis number ordred unit from Germany will put me on the safe road again.
I think NOT, a call to an old mate pust me in touch with *another large merc dealer* in the NW.

Friday 15th 7am Sharp I drop the van at *another large merc dealer* for a Service and attention to gearbox. Several calls later and the Service has been done and it needs to come back for a "Clucth Control Sensor". How much is this I ask "its under warranty comes the reply" no its 3 &1/2 years old I state, "but its only done 8 thousand miles" yes I know "oh in that case We will have to price it for you". After me calling several times and suggesting MB UK should contribute I have the response that MB UK cannot contribute as it is classed as an Import. However we can do the work but the gearbox will need to come out and the Price is around - yes you guessed it £500 + VAT.

Friday 15th Dec 7:30pm. I walk into the compound with around at least a million or 2 £'s worth of trucks at *Another large merc dealer*, enter into the workshop, bloke in overalls, who has never met me working the nightshift says "yes mate" I tell bloke in overalls as I did not know his name and he never asked mine or questioned who I was, or had I any ID, or confirmed that my collection was in order just handed me the keys and said " I don,t know where its is but it will be in the yard somewhere, see you"

I then left the yard without paying my bill, with what just happens to be my van as luck happens !

I will pay my bill for the service, but doubt I will be going back for the CPS as since the service the F1fault so far has gone away.

Maybe it needs a new Gearbox, RelaySensorModulethingyECUsomething£500+VATgestimateTrailAdnErrorThingy.


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

thank goodness you reposted the saga and included the final paragraph 8O

I've only had two vans, I spent 4.5 years sorting out the mechanical problems on the first one then sold it after 5.5 years of ownership. The new one has come with its own new set of problems which I must admit I am enjoying sorting out, guess it's my years as a service engineer, or I enjoy the pain or something.

I understand that there are various issues with the Sprintshift, but eventually you will meet the right overalled man; " yeah mate, had one in last week, same problem, it needs an XYZ, about £50"

CK's first law: always suspect an instant ECU diagnosis ( I used to change timers, [a sort of mechanical ECU], as a first solution, then when the fault was still there had to get down to basics and find the component fault which was upsetting the timer )


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*The Sagg Continues Sprintshift Eura Mobil 716HB Mercedes 416*

Hello and for information purpose of updating this post here is an update by way of an e-mail I have sent to Mercdes Customer Service Centre In the Netherlands.

Hello there,

I own a Eura Mobil Motorhome on a MB 416 Chassis

VIN/Chassis Number WDBxxxxxxxxx
Vehicle Registration Number xxxxxx

The reaason for my e-mail is that I have a problem with

A Sprintshift Gearbox Failed with "F1" fault @ ONLY 8,500 Miles
B Top end engine rattle @ 9,800 Miles

In addition I am very disapointed with the serivice received from your dealer network.

In December 2005 at the very low mileage the vehicle was taken into Mercedes-Benz xxxxxxx. After leaving the vehicle with them for 2 days they were unable to start it due to lack of knowledge of the Sprintshift gearbox. Eventually after 4 days they fitted a replacement relay. After driving only 500 yards from the dealership the same fault apeared in the display.
After telephoning MB XXXXXX they advise me it "MAY" need an new ECU at a cost of around £500+Fitting+VAT. This would require at least a 5 working day order time form MB Germany.

Disapointed with the service received I then took the vehicle to Enza Truckworld of Trafford Park Manchester. They carried out a service and diagnosed that it would need a new "Clutch position sensor". I authorsied the work to go ahead with a view to a possible contribution from MB, as the part was not immediatley available, I collected the vehicle and awaited contact from MB Trafford Park. After 3 weeks MB Enza Trafford park contacted me for payment for the service and when asked if they had the part in I was told that, the diagnosis was incomplete, the computer had diagnosed a Clutch travel sensor but upon contacting Mercedes UK, Enza were advised that this part was not fiited to this vehicle.

I rang another Mercedes Specialist who informed me that it could be the ECU but they would need to be paid for an initial investigation.

In the end I rang North Manchester Commercials who booked the vehicle in for repair on Friday morning 27th January. However, due to what they explain as a high volume of other breakdowns, the vhicle was not looked at until Yesterday 30th January 2006 and then were only able to pay attention to the gearbox issue.

Thay rang me late yesterday with the following possible causes from their computer diagnosis.

A Possible replacement clutch required
B Possible Clucth position sensor
c Possible Hydrolic unit fault.

Thay advised me that each of the above would cost £800.00 - £1000.00 to repair and in any case when and if completed, the repair could not be guaranteed as it would be on a trial end error or elimantion process.
When asked about the top end rattle, the service advisor questioned this with the technician who said there was not enough fuel onboard the van to road test on the motorway. I authorsied them to put fuel in for this. This morning they have rang me to say that the mechanic feels the F1 gearbox needs attending to before they can then roadtest and check what the problem is with the engine. I find this hard to believe as I actually drove the vehicle to them on the motorway.

I purchased a vehicle with a Mercedes chassis over the fiat due to MB reputaion for quality. I find in this instance the level of Technical Knowledge and service received extremely poor. The aove is just a brief outline of the experience I have received in this matter. Having already spent a large amount of money attempting to get the correct diagnosis, I am now expected to spend more money on "possible causes" in addtion to paying for the eventual repair.

This vehicle has now been in your 3 of your dealerships for a total of at least 11 days without being diagnosed and repaired correcty.

As a loyal customer customer who has owned 7 previous MB Vehicles, I would be grateful if you would look into this matter for me with a view to repairing the very low mileage vehicle under warranty.

I have spoken with Petra at your Milton Keynes office earlier today, though I am not sure what the outcome will be.

My contact details are:

Address witheld from forum

Tel Work xxxxxxxx
Tel Home xxxxxxxx
Mobile 07711-xxxxxx

I look forward to hearing from you soon and thank you in anticiaption for your assitance.

Regards
Owner


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, 

Having had Mercedes cars for the last 20+ years i really can't afford to keep them once the warranty runs out, while they are very very good the repair costs just ??? leave you ???

All the best, and i am sure they will sort it out, and you will end up with a great MH, 

Brian


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Trev
Quick thought comes to mind..... Do you have any recourse back to whomever you purchased the vehicle from?

Keith


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi my brother has been a mechanic since leaving school in 1969 and we where discussing this the other day, all modern cars our diagnosed with a computer, the only skill you need is to be able to unbolt one part and fit another, as he said we are all just swop out mechanics now.

No real skill or knowledge is needed any more, so when you have a problem like teemyobs they just change everything and hope. 

You can't just blame the garages as often the computer readouts list various things, and with no way of checking an individual item, what do they do.

Olley


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sprintshift*

Hello all again.

MB in the Netherlands failed to get back to me so I called them. I was told that they would not contribute to any repairs. I then stated I would be happy to pay for a repair but would not be happy paying for 3 plus the top end rattle. When I asked could they not get someone in technical to investigate the matter I was tol no "that is up to the dealer and is not our problem" So much for MB's state of the art customer service centre for Europe.

KEITH, thanks for your response, but I bought it second hand from a guy off ebay on a sold as seen basis, so in short NO!.

I have found some information on a solution to the problem in the yahoo Sprinter forum from the post reply above. However, despite attempting to translate it it does not make any sense (it may be part slang or tech terminology). So if anyone is fluent in German, please contact me. I think I will add a post on here in search for a German translator.

Regards
Trev.


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, have you tried pasting the document into

http://www.freetranslation.com/

It may help

Brian


----------



## davidtudor (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Sprintshift Problem*

I have a workshop in the Bolton area and we look after over 100 Mercedes Sprinter's, 50% of them with SprintShift gearbox's we have come accross problems with them and also invested in equipment to help diagnose problems.

We can be more helpfull than dealers, if you require any more information please contact me.

Autostyle Total Vehicle Managment

01204 701077


----------

